# Mon flux photos ne fonctionne plus.



## macdgé (30 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà çà devient fatiguant à force avec . A chaque mise à jour iOs ou Mac OS quelque chose ne fonctionne plus. Flux photo a toujours un comportement erratique. A force de bidouiller suivant les conseils d'apple des fois çà remarche... mais pas longtemps. Bref, si quelqu'un a une solution...
Mes Appareils:
Mac 27" monterey version 12.2.1
Iphone SE 20 version 15.4
2 TV 3è G logiciels à jour
Mac mini Big Sur
Mac Book pro 13" 2010.
Tout ce beau monde sur le même réseau WiFi, et le même identifiant . çà devrait marcher comme sur des roulettes, mais non.
L'usine à gaz apple avec ses mots de passe commence à me fatiguer grave, surtout lorsque on ne modifie rien de ses configurations.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## MrTom (30 Mars 2022)

Hello,

Je te recommande de désactiver Flux de photos partout pour commencer et d’attendre quelques heures, voire 24h.
Puis de l’activer uniquement sur l’iPhone, d’attendre quelques heures et de l’activer ensuite sur les autre Devices.



> L'usine à gaz apple avec ses mots de passe commence à me fatiguer grave


A quoi fais-tu référence ?


----------



## macdgé (30 Mars 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Je te recommande de désactiver Flux de photos partout pour commencer et d’attendre quelques heures, voire 24h.
> Puis de l’activer uniquement sur l’iPhone, d’attendre quelques heures et de l’activer ensuite sur les autre Devices.
> ...


Slt
merci pour ta suggestion. J'ai fait cette manip sur tous mes appareils sans toutefois attendre aussi longtemps pour réactiver le flux. Je vais donc tester ta recommandation, mais...
...c'est pas la première fois que Mon flux de photos est en panne, d'autres ont aussi eu ce problème sur ce forum.
Apple, devrait soigner les mises à jour pour que certains problèmes apparemment récurrents soient résolus. Y'a toujours des trucs qui bug au fur et à mesure des màj, solutionnés (où pas) dans le temps.
Auparavant qd un nouvel Os sortait je mettais à jour tout de suite. Désormais j'attends presque une année (à tort ou à raison)avant de mettre à jour l'OS pour éviter les bugs.
Pour l'usine à gaz (sujet "brûlant" d'actualité) je fais référence au fait qu'il suffit de déconnecter un appareil de son compte iCloud pour qu'en cascade on doive ressaisir ses identifiants sur tous, avec codes d'accès envoyés pour identification,  sous peine d'avoir des bugs sur certaines applications. Alors identifiants et mots de passe à ressaisir qd on a de nombreux Devices de l'écosystème, c'est chiant.La sécurité c'est bien mais trop... c'est trop... parfois.
Merci encore, bonne soirée.


----------



## MrTom (30 Mars 2022)

macdgé a dit:


> il suffit de déconnecter un appareil de son compte iCloud


Je suis surpris de cet usage, pourquoi fais-tu cela ?


----------



## macdgé (3 Avril 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Je suis surpris de cet usage, pourquoi fais-tu cela ?


Bonjour tt le monde,
ce n'est pas le sujet. 
Pour en revenir au flux de photos je confirme que çà ne marche plus. J'ai également fait un test sur la session de mon épouse avec un iPhone XR, et même résultat, aucune photo n'apparaît. Depuis mon post initial, j'ai également effectué la dernière mises à jour de Mac OS vers 12.3.1, sans changement. La panne semble très récente puisqu'au 5/03 Mon flux de photos était opérationnel. Avez-vous constaté un même dysfonctionnement ?
 souhaite- t-elle abandonner le flux de photo comme j'ai pu le lire sur un autre forum ?
Merci de vos retours et remarques.


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Avril 2022)

Tout marche bien de mon côté entre mon iPhone, mon iPad et mon MacBook, tous à jour.
si je déconnecte d’icloud un appareil, les autres restent bien connectés.
tout fonctionne à merveille.
de même entre l’iPhone et le MacBook de ma femme à jour également.
je pense faire partie de ses millions de personnes chez qui tout marche bien.


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2022)

macdgé a dit:


> Bonjour tt le monde,
> ce n'est pas le sujet.


Vu que cela marche très bien chez les autres utilisateurs, c'est peut-être justement le sujet.

En tout cas, je ne vois aucune justification à se déconnecter régulièrement d'iCloud. Apple non plus, n'a pas prévu ce genre d'usage, du coup, cela met le bordel et surtout te demande régulièrement de t'identifier de manière sécurisée. Pour ton usage impropre d'iCloud, Apple ne va pas sacrifier la sécurité de tous ses utilisateurs.


----------



## macdgé (3 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> En tout cas, je ne vois aucune justification à se déconnecter régulièrement d'iCloud. Apple non plus, n'a pas prévu ce genre d'usage, du coup, cela met le bordel et surtout te demande régulièrement de t'identifier de manière sécurisée. Pour ton usage impropre d'iCloud, Apple ne va pas sacrifier la sécurité de tous ses utilisateurs





gwen a dit:


> Vu que cela marche très bien chez les autres utilisateurs, c'est peut-être justement le sujet



Si il m'est arrivé de me déconnecter d'iCloud, c'est justement pour m'assurer que tous mes appareils utilisent le même identifiant. En aucun cas je n'ai dit que cette manip était "régulière" et que je faisais d'iCloud un mauvais usage. Quoiqu'il en soit dès lors que l'on restaure les paramètres, je ne vois pas pourquoi çà mettrait "le bordel".


love_leeloo a dit:


> je pense faire partie de ses millions de personnes chez qui tout marche bien.



Je suis heureux d'apprendre qu'aucun dysfonctionnement n'affecte la majorité des utilisateurs. Le but de mon post est de chercher une explication au problème que d'autres ont aussi constaté à travers le temps sur  ce forum.


----------



## baron (3 Avril 2022)

Peut-être ce cas peut-il t'éclairer ? 
• Pb Synchro Flux photos [Résolu] - Forums MacBidouille


----------



## samsonite4 (3 Avril 2022)

Merci baron et fhlamby

J'étais dans la même situation et commençais à désespérer. Maintenant tout marche nickel sur l'ensemble de mes 3 appareils

A plus


----------



## macdgé (3 Avril 2022)

baron a dit:


> Peut-être ce cas peut-il t'éclairer ?
> • Pb Synchro Flux photos [Résolu] - Forums MacBidouille





samsonite4 a dit:


> Merci baron et fhlamby


Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses utiles.
Problème résolu, çà remarche sur tous les appareils. 
Bonne soirée


----------



## love_leeloo (3 Avril 2022)

je viens de vérifier, je suis en "Haute efficacité" et le flux fonctionne parfaitement chez moi. bizarre


----------



## samsonite4 (3 Avril 2022)

J'ai réagi un peu trop vite. Le système a fonctionné une seule fois. Il est de nouveau en panne et je suis en JPEG (le plus compatible). A n'y plus rien comprendre !


----------



## macdgé (3 Avril 2022)

Bonjour,


samsonite4 a dit:


> J'ai réagi un peu trop vite. Le système a fonctionné une seule fois. Il est de nouveau en panne et je suis en JPEG (le plus compatible). A n'y plus rien comprendre !


je viens de lire ton message et j'ai pris une photo pour vérifier. Elle se trouve bien quasi simultanément dans le flux sur mon macbook. Pour l'instant çà marche (format JPEG). Si je repasse en haute efficacité (HEIF), la photo ne va plus dans le flux.


je confirme le comportement erratique de cette fonction. Alors que tout fonctionnait bien hier soir, je m'aperçois que les photos prises n'ont pas été transférées sur le Mac (Monterey 12.3.1) ce matin.


love_leeloo a dit:


> je viens de vérifier, je suis en "Haute efficacité" et le flux fonctionne parfaitement chez moi. bizarre


N'ayant pas modifié mes réglages de photos sur l'iPhone, j'étais également en haute efficacité et tout marchait normalement... peut-être est-ce un problème d'OS différent sur chaque machine lors de la dernière màj de iOs qui fait que les formats JPEG/HEIF bloque le transfert du flux... Une explication ou un correctif d'Apple serait bienvenu.
Je viens de désactiver/réactiver le flux sur le Mac et les photos sont apparues... bizarre bizarre.... Je vais donc continuer les tests...


----------



## samsonite4 (4 Avril 2022)

Bonjour

Pour ma part, le flux ne fonctionne toujours pas. Je suis resté en JPEG et tous mes appareils on été mis à jour avec les toutes dernières versions Apple. Même en désactivant/réactivant le flux, aucun résultat.


----------



## macdgé (4 Avril 2022)

samsonite4 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour ma part, le flux ne fonctionne toujours pas. Je suis resté en JPEG et tous mes appareils on été mis à jour avec les toutes dernières versions Apple. Même en désactivant/réactivant le flux, aucun résultat.


Je peux dire que l'histoire des formats de photos à résolu le problème chez moi, j'ignore pour combien de temps car y'a tjrs des bizarreries au gré des màj. 
Les photos sont également transférées dans le flux des  tv.
Tu as essayé de remodifier les formats ? Sinon peut-être aussi verifié les réglages réseau wifi de ton routeur. Mais peut-être as-tu déjà opéré ces contrôles...
Bon courage et reviens sur ce fil pour nous tenir au courant de tes recherches.


----------



## samsonite4 (4 Avril 2022)

macdgé a dit:


> Je peux dire que l'histoire des formats de photos à résolu le problème chez moi, j'ignore pour combien de temps car y'a tjrs des bizarreries au gré des màj.


Mon flux de photos fonctionne par instants mais de manière très erratique (tantôt sur mon Imac tantôt sur le Mac air M1 tantôt sur l'Ipad Air 3 mais quasiment jamais sur l'ensemble des appareils). Quand le flux fonctionne, c'est toujours en JPEG et non en HEIF. Mes 4 appareils sont sur le même réseau Wifi


----------



## macdgé (5 Avril 2022)

Bonjour
@samsonite4
si l'on comprend bien, le flux fonctionne quand même puisque tu as les photos qui s'affichent, c'est le manque de coordination qui n'est pas satisfaisant selon toi. L'affichage des photos selon moi dépend du matériel  et de la rapidité de la connection au wifi. Chez moi sur mon McBook l'affichage est un peu plus long que sur le Mac, mais les photos passent qd même dans le flux alors qu'avant je n'avais rien du tout. On est bien d'accord que la désactivation/réactivation de Mon flux de photos doit être opérée sur chaque machine, pour essayer d'avoir un résultat optimum.


----------



## samsonite4 (5 Avril 2022)

macdgé a dit:


> Bonjour
> @samsonite4
> si l'on comprend bien, le flux fonctionne quand même puisque tu as les photos qui s'affichent, c'est le manque de coordination qui n'est pas satisfaisant selon toi. L'affichage des photos selon moi dépend du matériel  et de la rapidité de la connection au wifi. Chez moi sur mon McBook l'affichage est un peu plus long que sur le Mac, mais les photos passent qd même dans le flux alors qu'avant je n'avais rien du tout. On est bien d'accord que la désactivation/réactivation de Mon flux de photos doit être opérée sur chaque machine, pour essayer d'avoir un résultat optimum.


Bonsoir

Les choses semblent s'améliorer sensiblement depuis ce matin même si le transfert ne s'effectue pas toujours de façon simultanée sur tous les appareils. J'avais efffectivement au préalable désactivé/activé Mon Flux de Photos sur chaque machine.

Merci pour ta coopération


----------



## masterpact777 (22 Mai 2022)

Bonjour,
Je me permets de reprendre ce fil car :

depuis plusieurs semaines mon flux photos sur mac ne se met pas a jour
il est sur mon iPad
je viens de découvrir que google photos a récupérer les photos prises par mon iPhone : a savoir que l'email iCloud est différent de celui de google photos... je ne comprends pas du tout le truc la.

merci de votre aide pour que mon flux photo Mac soit a jour comme mon iPad des photos prises par mon iPhone et que je ne les retrouve pas sur google photo.

Belle journée.


----------



## anthony__ (22 Mai 2022)

Bonjour à tous,
Je voulais juste ajouter mon témoignage car je suis confronté depuis quelques temps aux mêmes types de problèmes.
J'ai un iPhone 12 mini avec iOS 15.4.1 et un iMac 27 pouces (fin 2013) en macOS Catalina 10.15.7 (la dernière version compatible avec ce hardware) >> et bien donc, même chose pour moi, Synchronisation ératique avec Mon Flux Photos et plus récemment black out total 
J'ai tenté plusieurs fois d'activer et de désactiver Mon Flux Photos sur les deux appareils sans résultat.
En chose pénible, quand je connecte l'iPhone sur le mac pour un transfert manuel des photos, la prévualisation des photos de l'iPhone sur le mac restent grises 
Par contre après lecture de ce post, j'ai modifié le choix de Formats sur "le plus compatible", pris une photo et ça a marché tout de suite !
C'est vraiment pas terrible cette histoire de format et de non synchronisation via "Mon flux de Photos"


----------



## mariekech (12 Septembre 2022)

macdgé a dit:


> Si il m'est arrivé de me déconnecter d'iCloud, c'est justement pour m'assurer que tous mes appareils utilisent le même identifiant. En aucun cas je n'ai dit que cette manip était "régulière" et que je faisais d'iCloud un mauvais usage. Quoiqu'il en soit dès lors que l'on restaure les paramètres, je ne vois pas pourquoi çà mettrait "le bordel".
> 
> 
> Je suis heureux d'apprendre qu'aucun dysfonctionnement n'affecte la majorité des utilisateurs. Le but de mon post est de chercher une explication au problème que d'autres ont aussi constaté à travers le temps sur  ce forum.


chez moi, iPhone SE iPad et MacBook Air, le flux de photos ne s'affiche plus et la synchronisation de photos entre l'iPad et Macbook Air ne fonctionne plus.


----------



## nicomarcos (12 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Sur le Mac, désactiver puis réactiver iCloud, ça devrait remarcher !


----------



## Powerdom (13 Septembre 2022)

Chez moi cela ne marche plus, j'ai mis ça sur le compte d'une incompatibilité entre mon mac, ancien sous El Capitan et mon iphone 11.


----------



## macdgé (11 Octobre 2022)

@


mariekech a dit:


> chez moi, iPhone SE iPad et MacBook Air, le flux de photos ne s'affiche plus et la synchronisation de photos entre l'iPad et Macbook Air ne fonctionne plus.


Bonjour,
Si le flux de photos n'apparaît pas dans la colonne de gauche de "Photos" il te faut le réactiver (mais tu as certainement dû le faire).
As-tu essayé de désactiver et de le réactiver après avoir pris une photo et fermé l'application sur l'iPhone ?
Comme j'ai toujours le problème, lorsque je procède comme çà, la photo apparaît dans le flux sur le Mac .
Bonne chance


----------

